# Deckard's Dream CS-80 Rack Mount Clone



## synthpunk (Nov 6, 2017)

Any of you A listers have one on order ?

http://www.deckardsdream.com/


----------



## Kyle Preston (Nov 6, 2017)

_Deckard’s Dream_. What a great name.


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 6, 2017)

Kyle Preston said:


> _Deckard’s Dream_. What a great name.


i was going to write the same things when I saw the thread


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 8, 2017)

A friend and colleague is getting one from the first batch. I am gonna visit him hopefully soon ... 
Getting my hands on a CS80 is an old dream of mine, but I have the feeling, the experience with Deckard's Dream might only be a complete one when the expansion rack is available as well.


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 8, 2017)

A polyphonic afertouch keyboard or MPE Roli and Ribbon controller would be nice too.



FriFlo said:


> A friend and colleague is getting one from the first batch. I am gonna visit him hopefully soon ...
> Getting my hands on a CS80 is an old dream of mine, but I have the feeling, the experience with Deckard's Dream might only be a complete one when the expansion rack is available as well.


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 8, 2017)

Yes! I didn't even mention it, because this seems so obvious to me ... personally, I have got a Kurzweil Midiboard and the friend got one as well (I sold him my spare unit). But he has also a seaboard and I am very much looking forward to see how all of that will work together! 
The reason I consider the expansion so important is the ring modulator that comes with it, which is so important for many of the classic CS 80 sounds ...


----------



## synthpunk (Nov 8, 2017)

Interesting angle we have brought up here. I bet there is a little run on any Midiboard's and Expressionmate's out there, Ensoniq's with poly AT, and maybe Vax's


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 8, 2017)

Actually, I also have a DIY kit for the infinite response midi keyboard (not the foldable VAX, but the following model) here in my studio ... but since delivery went late by quite a bit and it seems to be project where you need quite a lot of time, I haven't even touched it ...


----------

